# Rear Toe Adjustment Pics....



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

So I went to have the car aligned, and the rear toe is way out....something like .35 on the right rear, and .65 on the left rear. The place I went to has always done my older VW's and Audi's, but he said on the TT he wasn't sure if there was any adjustment on the rear. After researching, I see there are elongated holes in the rear trailing arms. Someone on Audi World posted a photo, but it was old and the link is dead. Does someone happen to have it saved? I want to go back Saturday, but a pic would go along very well with the written description to get it sorted....
Sean


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Rear Toe Adjustment Pics.... (EuroStyle)*

All he has to do is look straight at the mounting point for the trailing arms the adustable slots & nuts are right there.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I also wanted to get a good look in advance....with the toe being so far out I have a feeling the car won't have enough adjustment to get down to "0". I am wondering if the holes can be elongated....it is a stock set up and I'd like to be as close to "0" toe as possible....
Sean


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Sorry I havnt any pics, however slotting is not a option because the trailing arms hit the frame as it is on the most further outer adjustment, call it a flaw of the TT.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Huh....so you cannot even use the adjustment all the way out because it hits the frame, or you can it's just next to it? Seems dumb to me that they made a car with little chance of being in alignment without after market parts. The more I search, the more and more TT owners I see in the same situation.....

Sean


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Well put it this way, mine are all the way out touching frame ( the bracket not arm) this is the max. adjustment towards ( + positive) and is the case for many TTs lowered etc. I've looked into this quite extensively in regard to aftermarket solutions with no sucess due to their is no room to go further + pos. (frame). FWIW - most quite simply adj. to max (if necessary) and move on with little to no adverse or negative effects.









If by chance your arm end bushings are shot (rare) but I have seen it, the arm will lean to - negative.


_Modified by TToxic at 10:08 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Alright....I am going back tommorow AM since I now have a better idea what the set up is. Thanks for all the answers.....
Sean


----------

